# Dried Out Colon?



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

So I know this is weird - I am awfully embarrassed to ask - but when I do an enema, especially a tap water enema, my lower colon/rectal area is DRY, like no "lubrication" at all...to the point where I can't even pass gas. What is going on? Is it tap water? What should I do to solve this? I have severe C and sometimes I can poop and then I go through long periods of time where I can't go at all and an enema is my only hope. Otherwise I feel like dying. Heck, if I can't poop every day I feel like dying.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

I get the dry sensation sometimes too Lisa when I have to use an enema often. I will have what I call a muffled fart that is really dry. I will then use my finger to see if the outside and just inside my anus are dry and sometimes they are. Sometimes I will go for days and need my enema every day. I use an enema bag for my enemas. What kind are you using? Try drinking water or juice and avoid the caffeine.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

IBSCinGeorgia said:


> I get the dry sensation sometimes too Lisa when I have to use an enema often. I will have what I call a muffled fart that is really dry. I will then use my finger to see if the outside and just inside my anus are dry and sometimes they are. Sometimes I will go for days and need my enema every day. I use an enema bag for my enemas. What kind are you using? Try drinking water or juice and avoid the caffeine.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I do the exact same thing! I had no idea anyone else did (like it's anything I would discuss outside of this community!). I usually use tap water enemas but sometimes I'll use a saline, but those make me SO bloated and gassy and then I get heartburn so I don't like those very much. I drink a lot of water but I am trying to break a diet Mt. Dew habit. I never drank much soda until I started my current job a year ago. They have free fountain soda here. And Starbucks coffee. I'm sure that doesn't help either!


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never done an enema, but it occurs to me that you could try putting a bit of lubricant inside yourself (like Astroglide or KY or something specifically made for bums, if there is such a thing).







I'm really reluctant to try enemas, for the reason you're talking about and also because I have a feeling that it might predispose me to hemorrhoids.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

QuiQui,I've been using enemas for many years to treat my constipation. I've only had two flare ups with hemorrhoids in my whole life. One of them I know as because I had sworn off enemas because I got worried about becoming dependent but I have now been using an enema bag at least three times a month and haven't had anymore trouble with hemorrhoids.


----------

